# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  سر بنــــاء الأهرامات من القرآن

## saladino

[frame="2 80"]*
هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟... 

هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً!!! 

كان المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!! 


حقائق علمية جديدة 

من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي Joseph Davidovits مدير معهد Geopolymer يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة. 

ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين. 

ويؤكد العالم Davidovits أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية. 

كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً. 

لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي Davidovits وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية. 

البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية. 

إن كتاب Davidovits الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان Ils ont bati les pyramides ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم. 

ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات. 

كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى. 

أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة ذاتها 

لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية، وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على 4700 سنة. 

ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي Mario Collepardi والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية. 

إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين.. 

حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University 

الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية 

بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم. 

هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح الله تبارك وتعالى. 

بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال لقومه، تأملوا معي (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس صادقاً، وأن فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون!! 

فلجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38]. 

ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى: (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص: 39-40]. 

قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال خلال آلاف السنين. 


وجه الإعجاز 

1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي. 

2- إن تقنية تصنيع الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات متطورة! 

3- في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً! 

4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى! 

5- في قوله تعالى (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) تأملوا معي كلمة (يَعْرِشُونَ) والتي تدل على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب، وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والباحثون اليوم، أن الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود الذي تقوم عليه بشكل حلزوني. 


6- في هذه المعجزة رد على من يدعي أن النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ علومه وقصصه من الكتاب المقدس أو من الراهب بحيرة أو القس ورقة بن نوفل، لأن تقنية البناء من الطين لم تُذكر في التوراة، بل على العكس الذي يقرأ التوراة يخرج بنتيجة وهي أن الحجارة تم جلبها من أماكن بعيدة عن منطقة الأهرامات، وأنها حجارة طبيعية، ولا علاقة لها بالطين، وهذا الأمر هو ما منع بعض علماء الغرب من الاعتراف بهذا الاكتشاف العلمي، لأنه يناقض الكتاب المقدس. 

7- إن البحث الذي قدمه البروفسور Davidovits أبطل كل الادعاءات التوراتية من أن آلاف العمال عملوا لسنوات طويلة في هذه الأهرامات، وأبطل فكرة أن الحجارة جاءت من أماكن بعيدة لبناء الأهرامات، وبالتالي فإننا أمام دليل مادي على أن رواية التوراة مناقضة للعلم. 

أي أن هناك اختلافاً كبيراً بين الكتاب المقدس وبين الحقائق العلمية، وهذا يدل على أن الكتاب المقدس الحالي من تأليف البشر وليس من عند الله، وهذه الحقيقة أكدها القرآن بقول تعالى: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. ويدل أيضاً أن القرآن من عند الله لأنه يطابق العلم دائماً! 

وهنا نتساءل بل ونطرح الأسئلة على أولئك المشككين برسالة الإسلام ونقول: 

1- كيف علم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوجود أبنية عالية كان الفراعنة يبنونها في عصرهم؟ ولو كان يستمد معلوماته من التوراة لجاء بنفس المعلومات الواردة في التوراة، إذاً من أين جاءته فكرة الصرح أصلاً؟ 

2- كيف علم النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تقنية الطين كانت مستخدمة في البناء في عصر الفراعنة؟ بل ما الذي يدعوه للحديث في مثل هذه القضايا التاريخية والغيبية، إنها لن تقدم له شيئاً في دعوته، ولو أن النبي هو الذي ألَّف القرآن لكان الأجدر به أن يحدثهم عن أساطير العرب، فهذا أقرب لقبول دعوته!! 

3- ثم كيف علم هذا النبي الأمي أن فرعون ادعى الألوهية؟ وكيف علم أنه بنى صرحاً، وكيف علم أن هذه الصروح قد دُمِّرت؟ وأنه لم يبق إلا ما يدل على آثار لهم، يقول تعالى: (فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ) [القصص: 58]. 

4- هل يمكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان هو من ألف القرآن أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام: (أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ) [الروم: 9]. فجعل تأمل هذه الأهرامات وغيرها من آثار الشعوب السابقة وسيلة للإيمان لندرك قدرة الله ومصير من يتكبر على الله. 

إن هذه الحقائق هي برهان مادي يتجلى في كتاب الله تعالى يظهر صدق هذا الكتاب، وقد يقول قائل: إن نظرية بناء الأهرامات من الطين لم تصبح حقيقة علمية فكيف تفسرون بها القرآن، وأقول: إن هذه النظرية لم تأت من فراغ بل جاءت نتيجة تحليل علمي ومخبري ولا تناقض الواقع، وهي تطابق القرآن، ومهما تطور العلم لن يكتشف من الحقائق إلا ما يتفق ويتطابق مع القرآن لتكون هذه الحقائق وسيلة لرؤية معجزات الله في كتابه، وهو القائل: (سَنُرِيهِمْ آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) [فصلت: 53].
م/ن*[/frame]

----------


## مريماش

سبحان الله انا اول مره اقرى موضوع من اوله لاخره بجد استفد كتير بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اخي الفاضا صلادينو
معلومات جديدة فعلا
اثابك الله عليها و ان كانت ستدفعنا للقول بان فرعون موسي هو خوفو و ذلك يحتاج لمزيد من البحث و التقصي
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
صورة بالمجهر الإلكتروني لعينة من حجارة الهرم الأكبر، وتظهر عليها الأجزاء المتبلورة بشكل غير طبيعي (اللون الأحمر) والتي تربط كتل الكلس معاً (اللون الأسود). المرجع Michel Barsoum, Drexel University
http://www.nsf.gov/discoveries/disc_...109692&org=NSF

هناك إثبات جديد جاء من عالم المواد Guy Demortier من جامعة Namur في بلجيكا، والذي كان يشك بهذه النظرية ولكن دراسة عشر سنوات جعلته يقتنع تماماً أن الأهرامات الثلاثة بنيت من الحجارة الاصطناعية من الطين.

يقول البروفسور Linn Hobbs أستاذ علم المواد والهندسة النووية: لقد صنع المصريون القدماء حجارة الأهرامات من الطين الكلسي، وهي نفس المادة التي استخدموها لصناعة الأواني الخزفية الرائعة بعد تسخينها لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما يكسبها صلابة كبيرة.



مئات المواقع والمجلات العلمية الموثوقة تبنت هذا الاكتشاف ولم يشكك أحد من علماء الغرب بهذه النتائج إلا نسبة قليلة لا تزال مصرة على رأيها القديم. 
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...2/061209122918.htm

يؤكد البروفسور Linn Hobbs أن المصريين لم ينحتوا ملايين الحجارة بهذه الأشكال الدقيقة نحتاً، ثم يرفعونها لارتفاعات عالية، هذه النظرية ليس عليها دليل مادي من الرسوم الجدارية داخل الأهرامات أو النصوص التي عثر عليها حتى الآن.

ويشير علماء المواد إلى أن هناك اختلافاً في كثافة الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات، حيث وجدوا أن كثافة الكتلة الحجرية أكبر عند القاع وأقل عند القمة بسبب قانون الجاذبية أثناء صب الحجارة حيث نعرف دائماً أن المادة الأخف تصعد للأعلى والمادة الأثقل تغوص للأسفل.

- هناك دليل قوي حول معرفة الفراعنة لأسس الكيمياء وخبرتهم في "الخلطات" التي كانوا يستخدمونها في صناعة الأواني الخزفية الصلبة، والتي يستحيل أن تكون قد نُحتت لأنها أقسى من الحديد بكثير، ومثل هذه الخزفيات لا يمكن أن تُنحت بأي أداة، وهذا دليل على التطور الكبير لدى الفراعنة في علم "هندسة المواد".



صورة بالمجهر العادي لعينة مأخوذة من أحد الأهرامات في منطقة الجيزة بمصر، ويظهر عليها بوضوح فقاعات هواء، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الحجر الطبيعي، إنما حدثت أثناء عملية صب الحجر بسبب التبرد السريع الذي لا يتيح لكامل الهواء الخروج فتنحبس بعض الفقاعات الصغيرة، لتبقى شاهداً مادياً على أن حجارة الأهرامات قد صنعت من الطين. المرجع
http://www.geopolymer.org/archaeolog...-the-evidences
مجلة الطبيعة الأمريكية وهي من أشهر المجلات العلمية وأكثرها مصداقية تنشر النظرية الجديدة التي تؤكد أن الأهرامات بنيت من الطين، ويزداد عدد العلماء الذين يؤيدون هذا الاكتشاف، والسبب ببساطة، هو أن هذا الاكتشاف صحيح! The scientific magazine NATURE, vol. 444, 793 (14 december 2006)



العلماء في معهد Massachusetts في بوسطن - أمريكا يدعمون هذه النظرية ويحاولون إعادة بناء هذه الأحجار باستخدام تقنية يسمونها geopolymer من خلال مزج الطين مع الأحجار الكلسية مع أملاح كربونات الصوديوم المستخدمة في تحنيط الجثث والمتوافرة بكثرة في الصحراء، المقالة على الرابط:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/art...ramids/?page=1
وعلى الرغم من هذه الحقائق نجد من يعارض الدليل العلمي ويقولون إن الرسوم الجدارية والآثار التي تركها الفراعنة لا تدل على أي طين أو طريقة بناء بهذا الشكل، ونقول إن الفراعنة أخفوا هذا السر كما أخفوا سر التحنيط وغيره من الأسرار التي كانت سبباً في قوتهم وسيطرتهم وجبروتهم. ولكن الله تعالى الذي يعلم السر وأخفى، لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، قد أخبرنا بالسر الذي دار بين فرعون وهامان!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع أكتر من رائع .... ومعلومات هامة وجديدة فعلاً 
أشكرك جداً ...أخى العزيز

----------


## سوما

صلادينو..
موضوع متميز جداااااااا.......... بجد سبحان الله العلى العظيم..
جزاك الله خيراااااا .. :f:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

شكرا على المعلومات

----------


## hamedn

a;vjhsd

----------


## darwish

شكراااا على المعلومات المفيدة و سبحان الله

----------


## mohamed95

*حقيقة الأهرامات: معجزة قرآنية جديدة*


آخر اكتشاف علمي جاء فيه: باحثون فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمها الفراعنة لبناء الأهرامات هي مجرد 'طين' تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، هذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة تامة، لنقرأ....



*هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟....*


*هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً!!!*

*كان المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!!* 
  
صورة من الأعلى لهرم خوفو الأكبر، حيث نلاحظ أن هذا الهرم كان أعلى بناء في العالم حيث بلغ ارتفاعه بحدود 146 متراً، واستخدم في بنائه ملايين الأحجار وكل حجر يزن عدة أطنان، إنه عمل ضخم يدل على القوة التي وصل إليها الفراعنة قبل 4500 سنة. 

*حقائق علمية جديدة* 

*من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي* *Joseph Davidovits * * مدير معهد* *Geopolymer**يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة.* 
*ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين.* 
*ويؤكد العالم* *Davidovits** أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية.* 
*كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً.* 
*لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي* *Davidovits** وظهرت ب*
*لورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس**المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية.* 

 

البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية. 
*إن كتاب* *Davidovits** الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان* *Ils ont bati les pyramides**  ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آ*
*لية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين،**وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.* 
*ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات.* 
*كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى.* 

*أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة ذاتها* 

*لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية، وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على 4700 سنة.* 
*ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي* *Mario Collepardi** والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية.* 
*إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين..* 

 

حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University 

*الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية* 

*بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم.* 
*هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح الله تبارك وتعالى.* 
*بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال لقومه، تأملوا معي (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس**صادقاً، وأن فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون!!**/* 
*جأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38].* 
*ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى: (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص: 39-40].* 
*قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137].**
**وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال* 
*خلال آلاف السنين.* 

** 

*صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة، ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمة في البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه 'التكنولوجيا' الفرعونية كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتى في المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثنا عن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قوي على أن القرآن كتاب الله!* 

*وجه الإعجاز* 

*1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي.* 
*2- إن تقنية تصنيع الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات متطورة!* 
*3- في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً!* 
*4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى!* 
*5- في قوله تعالى (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) تأملوا معي كلمة (يَعْرِشُونَ) والتي تدل على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب، وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع**الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والب*
*احثون اليوم، أن الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود الذي تقوم عليه بشكل حلزوني.* 

** 

*رسم يمثل طريقة بناء الأهرامات من خلال وضع سكك خشبية بشكل حلزوني تلتف حول الهرم صعوداً تماماً مثل عرائش العنب التي تلتف وتتسلق بشكل حلزوني من أجل نقل الطين لصنع الحجارة، ولذلك استخدم تعالى كلمة: (يَعْرِشُونَ) للدلالة على الآلية الهندسية لبناء الأبنية والصروح، ومعظمها دمرها الله ولم يبق منها إلا هذه الأهرامات لتكون دليلاً على صدق القرآن في هذا العصر!* 

*6- في هذه المعجزة رد على من يدعي أن النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ علومه وقصصه من الكتاب المقدس أو من الراهب بحيرة أو القس ورقة بن نوفل، لأن تقنية البناء من الطين لم تُذكر في التوراة، بل على العكس الذي يقرأ التوراة يخرج بنتيجة وهي أن الحجارة تم جلبها من أماكن بعيدة عن منطقة الأهرامات، وأنها حجارة طبيعية، ولا علاقة لها بالطين، وهذا الأمر هو ما منع بعض علماء الغرب من الاعتراف بهذا الاكتشاف العلمي، لأنه يناقض الكتاب المقدس.* 
*7- إن البحث الذي قدمه البروفسور* *Davidovits** أبطل كل الادعاءات التوراتية من أن آلاف العمال عملوا لسنوات طويلة في هذه الأهرامات، وأبطل فكرة أن الحجارة جاءت من أماكن بعيدة لبناء الأهرامات، وبالتالي فإننا أمام دليل مادي على أن رواية التوراة مناقضة للعلم.* 

*أي أن هناك اختلافاً كبيراً بين الكتاب المقدس وبين الحقائق العلمية، وهذا يدل على أن الكتاب المقدس الحالي من تأليف البشر وليس من عند الله، وهذه الحقيقة أكدها القرآن بقول تعالى: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. ويدل أيضاً أن القرآن من عند الله لأنه يطابق العلم دائماً!* 

*وهنا نتساءل بل ونطرح الأسئلة على أولئك المشككين برسالة الإسلام ونقول:* 

*1- كيف علم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوجود أبنية عالية كان الفراعنة يبنونها في عصرهم؟ ولو كان يستمد معلوماته من التوراة لجاء بنفس المعلومات الواردة في التوراة، إذاً من أين جاءته فكرة الصرح أصلاً؟* 
*2- كيف علم النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تقنية الطين كانت مستخدمة في البناء في عصر الفراعنة؟ بل ما الذي يدعوه للحديث في مثل هذه القضايا التاريخية والغيبية، إنها لن تقدم له شيئاً في دعوته، ولو أن النبي هو الذي ألَّف القرآن لكان الأجدر به أن يحدثهم عن أساطير العرب، فهذا أقرب لقبول دعوته!!* 
*3- ثم كيف علم هذا النبي الأمي أن فرعون ادعى الألوهية؟ وكيف علم أنه بنى صرحاً، وكيف علم أن هذه الصروح قد دُمِّرت؟ وأنه لم يبق إلا ما يدل على آثار لهم، يقول تعالى: (فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ) [القصص: 58].* 
*4- هل يمكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان هو من ألف القرآن أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام: (أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ**يَظْلِمُونَ**) [الروم: 9]. فجعل تأمل هذه الأهرامات وغيرها من آثار الشعوب السابقة وسيلة للإيمان لندرك قدرة الله ومصير من يتكبر على الله.* 

*إن هذه الحقائق هي برهان مادي يتجلى في كتاب الله تعالى يظهر صدق هذا الكتاب، وقد يقول قائل: إن نظرية بناء الأهرامات من الطين لم تصبح حقيقة علمية فكيف تفسرون بها القرآن، وأقول: إن هذه النظرية لم تأت من فراغ بل جاءت نتيجة تحليل علمي ومخبري ولا تناقض الواقع، وهي تطابق القرآن، ومهما تطور العلم لن يكتشف من الحقائق إلا ما يتفق ويتطابق مع القرآن لتكون هذه الحقائق وسيلة لرؤية معجزات الله في كتابه، وهو القائل: (سَنُرِيهِمْ آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) [فصلت: 53].*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل محمداعتقد ان الكلام هنا متناقض جدا
فالاهرامات الباقية حتي الان من اثار فرعون موسي فكيف تبقي و هو ما يناقض قوله تعالي  (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ)
فالاية واضحة لا غموض فيها لقد تم تدمير كل ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و كل اثارهم و مبانيهم اصبحت كان لم تكن
رد اولي لا يمنع شكري لك علي مجهودك
و لكن لي موقف من محاولة الزج بكتاب الله في نظريات تاريخية لم تثبت صحتها حتي الان
تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*

----------


## mohamed95

> *اخي الفاضل محمداعتقد ان الكلام هنا متناقض جدا*
> *فالاهرامات الباقية حتي الان من اثار فرعون موسي فكيف تبقي و هو ما يناقض قوله تعالي (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ)*
> *فالاية واضحة لا غموض فيها لقد تم تدمير كل ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و كل اثارهم و مبانيهم اصبحت كان لم تكن*
> *رد اولي لا يمنع شكري لك علي مجهودك*
> *و لكن لي موقف من محاولة الزج بكتاب الله في نظريات تاريخية لم تثبت صحتها حتي الان*
> *تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*


الأخ العزيز أبن طيبه
كل عام وأنتم بخير شكرا على مرورك الكريم وتعليقك
ولكن أخي الفاضل ليس هناك تناقض في الكلام...ولك الرد على كلامك من الموضوع نفسه..
قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137].*وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال* 
*خلال آلاف السنين.* 
4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى!

إن هذه الحقائق هي برهان مادي يتجلى في كتاب الله تعالى يظهر صدق هذا الكتاب، وقد يقول قائل: إن نظرية بناء الأهرامات من الطين لم تصبح حقيقة علمية فكيف تفسرون بها القرآن، وأقول: إن هذه النظرية لم تأت من فراغ بل جاءت نتيجة تحليل علمي ومخبري ولا تناقض الواقع، وهي تطابق القرآن، ومهما تطور العلم لن يكتشف من الحقائق إلا ما يتفق ويتطابق مع القرآن لتكون هذه الحقائق وسيلة لرؤية معجزات الله في كتابه، وهو القائل: (سَنُرِيهِمْ آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) [فصلت: 53].

أرجو منك أخي الفاضل أعادة قرأة الموضوع بتمعن شديد وسوف تتأكد من صدق الحدث والأعجاز القرأني والذي تنبأ بأشياء يتم أكتشافها الأن ومازال العلماءالغرب يتأكدون من صدق ما تنبأ به القرأن العظيم من أيات الكون والتي تؤكد أن القرأن العظيم منزل من السماءعلى أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ....ولك خالص التحيه والتقدير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamed95
					

الأخ العزيز أبن طيبه
كل عام وأنتم بخير شكرا على مرورك الكريم وتعليقك
ولكن أخي الفاضل ليس هناك تناقض في الكلام...ولك الرد على كلامك من الموضوع نفسه..
قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137].وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال 
خلال آلاف السنين. 
4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى!
أرجو منك أخي الفاضل أعادة قرأة الموضوع بتمعن شديد وسوف تتأكد من صدق الحدث والأعجاز القرأني والذي تنبأ بأشياء يتم أكتشافها الأن ومازال العلماءالغرب يتأكدون من صدق ما تنبأ به القرأن العظيم من أيات الكون والتي تؤكد أن القرأن العظيم منزل من السماءعلى أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ....ولك خالص التحيه والتقدير


و انت بخير اخي الكريم اعاده الله عليك و علي امة الاسلام باليمن و البركات
الحديث عن ان الصخور التي بنيت بها الاهرام هي من الطين ان هي الا محض نظرية مازالت تحت الدراسة و ما زالت تقبل الصحة او النقض 
و القران الكريم لا يحتاج منا ان نطوعه حسب ما نري - بالطبع لا اقصد حضرتك و انما اقصد كل من يصوغ نظرية ما - و نقول انه معجز لان هذا العالم اكتشف كذا و هو ما يطابق ما جاء في القران

اذكر حادثة دعني اذكرها لك في القرن الماضي و عندما اكتشفوا كواكب سبع - كواكب المجموعة الشمسية - خرج علينا بعض علماء الاسلام صارخين مهللين مكبرين و قالوا ان القران ذكر ذلك قبل ان يكتشفه العلماء  و استشهدوا بالاية الكريمة ""  اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنْ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا ""(الطلاق/12) 
و كانت الطامة الكبري عندما اكتشف علماء الغرب الكوكب الثامن ثم التاسع

و يوجد في العديد من المنتديات عالم يهودي اسلم اسمه موريس بوكاي يقول ان مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسي و انه قد مات غريقا و اخذت عنه المنتديات قوله و هللت له ثم اكتشف زيف ادعاؤه فلا مرنبتاح مات غريقا و من المستحيل ان يكون هو لا فرعون موسي و لا فرعون الخروج

دعني انقل لك هذا الراي و انا مؤمن به اشد الايمان
القران الكريم معجز بحد ذاته لا يحتاج الا ادلة و برهاين بشرية و نظريات بشرية حتي نقول باعجازه القرآن الكريم كتاب معجز في قدرته على مخاطبة النفس البشرية وفك شفراتها والوصول إلى مكامن ضعفها وقوتها، ولطالما توقفت وأنا أقرأ أو أستمع لبعض الآيات الكريمة عند تلك القدرة على الوصول إلى دقائق أسئلتي ومنولوجي الداخلي والتفاصيل الصغيرة جداً التي تدور في عقلي.

تمس تلك المقاطع الصوتية العذبة شغاف القلب، وتهدهد النفس الحزينة، وتداوي النفوس العليلة، وتنير مشاعل الهداية وتضيء الطرق المعتمة. فالقرآن الكريم كتاب هداية ورحمة وبلسم ينسكب على النفس ليهدأ من روعها ويبصرها بطريق الخلاص، وهو إعجاز لغوي قائم بحد ذاته لا يحتاج إلى وسائل داعمة ولا حجج أخرى لإثبات صحته! 

ولكن حزب تفسير القرآن الكريم بالعلم والتنقيب في ثنايا الآيات الكريمة عن اكتشافات علمية أو إرهاصات مستقبلية أو نظريات معرفية - لما تطور بما يسمى اليوم الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن - يوحون أن القرآن يحتاج إلى قرائن علمية لتثبت أن مصدره من لدن العليم الخبير!! فهذا البحث والتنقيب عن اكتشافات أو نظريات علمية في القرآن يضمن هجسا عميقا يشي بالرغبة في إثبات صحة هذا الكتاب! ولو بدا ذلك البحث في ظاهره رغبة في الكشف عما يتضمنه القرآن الكريم من سبق علمي ورؤية مستقبلية، ووسيلة للدعوة إلى الله كما يقول أنصاره، وفي تقديري أنه لزوم ما لا يلزم. فنحن لا نسعى إلى إثبات ما نحن متأكدين من وجوده واثقين من صحته، ففي هذا الإثبات اعتراف ضمني بالإنكار ورغبة في التثبت مما يفترض أنه لا يحتاج إلى دليل ولا يفتقر إلى برهان!! ونحن نلجأ إلى تقوية الضعيف ودعم المتهالك بالأدلة والبراهين ولا نحتاج إلى هذه الوسائل إذا ما تثبتنا من الصحة واقتنعنا بالقوة والثبات والمنعة! ولا يضير القرآن أن لا يحتوي على معلومات طبية أو اكتشافات علمية فلا هو موسوعة طبية ولا كتاب علمي يتحتم أن يحفل بالمعلومات المختلفة! بل هو دستور تشريع وكتاب هداية ومشكاة نور.

يسلك أنصار الإعجاز العلمي طريقا شائكا في سبيل إثبات صحة ما ينظّرون له ويتكلفون عناء بالغا ويلجؤون إلى لي عنق الكلمات ومحاولة تحميلها ما لا تحمله، وتطويعها لتلبس رداء النظرية العلمية التي تم الوصول لها متغافلين أن العلم ينقض نفسه في أحوال كثيرة وما هو صحيح علميا اليوم، قد يأتي الغد بما يناقضه تماما!! فكيف يشرح وقتها جهابذة الإعجاز العلمي هذا التناقض؟! وكيف يفسرون لنا الاختلاف بين ما وصل له العلم وبين ما وصلوا إليه في تفسيراتهم؟! وألا يقود هذا التناقض إلى التشكك في القرآن والدين من حيث أرادوا أن يصلوا هم بالناس إلى اليقين والتثبت؟ وماذا سيقولون لمن يدعونهم للإسلام متمنطقين بحجج الإعجاز العلمي إذا ما توارت تلك الحجج وراء ستار كشف علمي جديد ينقض سابقه؟! وألا يوجد في عقيدة التوحيد الصافية، وتعاليم الإسلام النيرة، ومبادئه القويمة، وقيم العدل والمساواة، وتنظيم الحياة، والدعوة إلى التفكر في سنن الله والنظر في الكون ما يكفي للدعوة دون سلوك طرق قد تجلب لنا الأخطار أكثر مما تجنبنا إياها؟! وأي عقيدة هشة ستبنى فقط على ارتباط القرآن بوجود إرهاصات معرفية بين ثناياه فلا يستطيع أن يدرك من يريد أن يدخل في ديننا إلا هذا الوجه من الدين!!
تقبل تقديري و احترامي
*

----------


## حنـــــان

لي عودة لقراءة النقاش
شكرا لصحاب الموضوع على نقله  :f:

----------


## mohamed95

> *و انت بخير اخي الكريم اعاده الله عليك و علي امة الاسلام باليمن و البركات*
> 
> *دعني انقل لك هذا الراي و انا مؤمن به اشد الايمان*
> *القران الكريم معجز بحد ذاته لا يحتاج الا ادلة و برهاين بشرية و نظريات بشرية حتي نقول باعجازه القرآن الكريم كتاب معجز في قدرته على مخاطبة النفس البشرية وفك شفراتها والوصول إلى مكامن ضعفها وقوتها، ولطالما توقفت وأنا أقرأ أو أستمع لبعض الآيات الكريمة عند تلك القدرة على الوصول إلى دقائق أسئلتي ومنولوجي الداخلي والتفاصيل الصغيرة جداً التي تدور في عقلي.* 
> *تمس تلك المقاطع الصوتية العذبة شغاف القلب، وتهدهد النفس الحزينة، وتداوي النفوس العليلة، وتنير مشاعل الهداية وتضيء الطرق المعتمة. فالقرآن الكريم كتاب هداية ورحمة وبلسم ينسكب على النفس ليهدأ من روعها ويبصرها بطريق الخلاص، وهو إعجاز لغوي قائم بحد ذاته لا يحتاج إلى وسائل داعمة ولا حجج أخرى لإثبات صحته!*  
> *تقبل تقديري و احترامي*


أشكرك على مرورك وأضافاتك الرائعه
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mohamed95

> لي عودة لقراءة النقاش
> شكرا لصحاب الموضوع على نقله


أهلا حنان نورتي وفي أنتظارك دائماتحياتي

----------


## محمود_مي

مع احترامي الشديد لك وكنت اتمني ان يكون صحيحا وتكون معجزه للقران الكريم ولاكن ايه

 (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38]. 

هي ايه لاتتكلم عن هذا بالتحديد ولاكن اعتقد ان فرعون هنا يسخر من موسي

وماتقوله انت او مانقلته عن (الارتفاع لمكان عالي لكي يري الله)

يدل علي ان فرعون هذا والفراعنه لايعلمون شيئ عن الفلك وارتفاع السماء مثلا

وانا اقول لك ان الفراعنه كانوا يعرفون تقريبا كل شيئ بشهاده العلماء الحاليين 

فهم من حددوا اليوم والشهر والسنه واكتشفوا بعض النيازك وعرفوا الكثير والكثير

وهناك معبد لااذكر اسمه الان تدخله الشمس يومين

في السنه في يوم تولي الملك الحكم ويوم ميلاده فكيف بالله عليك بعد هذا العلم ان 

يقول هذا الرجل وهو فرعون الذي تملك بلاده في هذا الوقت هؤلاء العلماء 

الذين يعرفون كل شيئ هذا الكلام

----------


## الصاعق

> *اخي الفاضل محمداعتقد ان الكلام هنا متناقض جدا*
> *فالاهرامات الباقية حتي الان من اثار فرعون موسي فكيف تبقي و هو ما يناقض قوله تعالي (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ)*
> *فالاية واضحة لا غموض فيها لقد تم تدمير كل ما كان يصنع فرعون و قومه و كل اثارهم و مبانيهم اصبحت كان لم تكن*
> *رد اولي لا يمنع شكري لك علي مجهودك*
> *و لكن لي موقف من محاولة الزج بكتاب الله في نظريات تاريخية لم تثبت صحتها حتي الان*
> *تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*


 أخي الحبيب

لا استطيع الخلوص من الأية أن المقصود منها تدمير ايضاً كل ما ترك الفراعنة السابقين لفرعون موسى، لكن على كل، إثبات تلك النظرية عن الأحجار يحتاج إلى تجربة علمية يقوم فيها العلماء بصنع أحجار مشابهة، وإن نجحوا يمكن بحث النظرية ولكن إ، فسلوا فلا شئ يمكن مناقشته من الأصل

في حفظ الله

----------


## mohamed95

> أخي الحبيب
> 
> لا استطيع الخلوص من الأية أن المقصود منها تدمير ايضاً كل ما ترك الفراعنة السابقين لفرعون موسى، لكن على كل، إثبات تلك النظرية عن الأحجار يحتاج إلى تجربة علمية يقوم فيها العلماء بصنع أحجار مشابهة، وإن نجحوا يمكن بحث النظرية ولكن إ، فسلوا فلا شئ يمكن مناقشته من الأصل
> 
> في حفظ الله


الأخ العزيز الصاعق سعدت بمرورك وتعليقك.... وأنا كل ما أقصده من الموضوع بيان عظمة القرأن وأن الله سبحانه وتعالىشرح سر بناء الأهرامات في القرأن الكريم قبل أن يتوصل العلم الحديث لها وهذا يثبت عظمة القرأن وأنه مبعوث من فوق سبع سموات وليس من صنع بش...أما قولك... إثبات تلك النظرية عن الأحجار يحتاج إلى تجربة علمية يقوم فيها العلماء بصنع أحجار مشابهة، وإن نجحوا يمكن بحث النظرية ولكن إ، فسلوا فلا شئ يمكن مناقشته من الأصل...فهذا قول خاطئ لأن عظمة القرأن مبنيه على أنهم حتى الأن لم يتوصلوا لسر صناعة الأحجار التي بني بيها الأهرامات...رغم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى شرح الطريقه في الأياه المعنيه ...(فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38].مما يؤكد أن القرأن الكريم سابق لكل العصور وأن علم الله بالكون وسع كل شئ وأن الله محيط بكل شئ سبحانه وتعالى
وهذا هو أيضا ماجعل الأهرامات من عجائب
 الدنيا السبع لعدم التوصل لطريقة صناعة الأحجار ورصها بهذه المقدره الهندسيه 
الفائقه والتي عجز جميع العلماء على التوصل لسرها حتى تاريخه
كل التحيه والود والتقدير لك

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ الكريم*

*من نافلة القول أن الإعجاز العملي يقوم على ( الحقائق ) العلمية المكتشفة والمثبتة والتي لا تحمل الجدل، لذا قبل أن تتحول تلك الفكرة إلى نظرية كمرحلة أولى يمكن مناقشتها وإن ثبت أنها حقيقة علمية لا تقبل الجدل عندها نناقش الإعجاز العلمي الذي يخصها.*
* في حفظ الله*

----------


## كريم ومحب

سبحان الله العظيم موضوع شيق جدا وانا كمسلم لا افتخر بهذه الاشياء رغم اني مرشد سياحي ولكن كانها امارات الكفر والضلال واقول ان كل شئ بين وليس هناك اسرار ولكن نحن نريد ان يكون هناك اسرار

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حقائق علمية جديدة* 
> 
> *من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي Joseph Davidovits مدير معهد Geopolymer يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة.*  
> *ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين.*  
> *ويؤكد العالم Davidovits أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية.*  
> *كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً.*  
> *لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي Davidovits وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية.*  
> *البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية.*  
> *إن كتاب Davidovits الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان Ils ont bati les pyramides ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.*  
> ...





> *ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم،*


 :Love: 
*أين الصور وأين هذا السهم يا صلادينو؟**وهل سمك القالب رفيع إلى هذه الدرجة؟**هل تبخر القالب؟**وكمان إشعال نار على إرتفاع 147 متر للتسخين لدرجة 900 درجة مئوية!** عقلى بقى كانتو ومحتاج أركب له نص نعل!**مش كل حاجه نجرى ونقول شوفوا شوفوا موجوده فى القرآن الكريم ياريت إحنا كمسلمين نكتشف هذه الحقائق العلمية ده حتى الهرم ده حى فى الجيزة وموجود فى الجيزة عدة أهرامات وأجهزة البحث العلمى متوفرة فى مراكز بحوثنا على قفا مين يشيل إييه اللى يمنعنا نكتشف نحن هذه الأسرار ونذيعها على العالم كله...ولا يمكن التوريث شاغلنا و الحزن الوطنى شاغلنا وهشام طلعت وفضايحه شاغلانا وبقية الخيبة معروفه!* 




> *واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة*


 ::nooo:: 

أنت متأكد من الكلام اللى فوق ده!
 :Love:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> **
> 
> *صورة بالمجهر الإلكتروني لعينة من حجارة الهرم الأكبر، وتظهر عليها الأجزاء المتبلورة بشكل غير طبيعي (اللون الأحمر) والتي تربط كتل الكلس معاً (اللون الأسود). المرجع Michel Barsoum, Drexel University*
> *http://www.nsf.gov/discoveries/disc_...109692&org=NSF*
> 
> *هناك إثبات جديد جاء من عالم المواد Guy Demortier من جامعة Namur في بلجيكا، والذي كان يشك بهذه النظرية ولكن دراسة عشر سنوات جعلته يقتنع تماماً أن الأهرامات الثلاثة بنيت من الحجارة الاصطناعية من الطين.* 
> *يقول البروفسور Linn Hobbs أستاذ علم المواد والهندسة النووية: لقد صنع المصريون القدماء حجارة الأهرامات من الطين الكلسي، وهي نفس المادة التي استخدموها لصناعة الأواني الخزفية الرائعة بعد تسخينها لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما يكسبها صلابة كبيرة.* 
> ** 
> *مئات المواقع والمجلات العلمية الموثوقة تبنت هذا الاكتشاف ولم يشكك أحد من علماء الغرب بهذه النتائج إلا نسبة قليلة لا تزال مصرة على رأيها القديم.* 
> ...


 

*Riddle Of The Great Pyramids Of Giza: Professor Finds Some Building Blocks Were Concrete*

ScienceDaily (Dec. 9, 2006) — In partially solving a mystery that has baffled archeologists for centuries, a Drexel University professor has determined that the Great Pyramids of Giza were constructed with a combination of not only *carved stones* but the first blocks of limestone-based concrete cast by any civilization 




> the Great Pyramids of Giza were constructed with a combination of not only *carved stones* but the first blocks of limestone-based concrete cast by any civilization


*وترجمة الجملة السابقة يجئ على النحو التالى:*

*أهرامات الجيزة العظيمة تم إنشائها بتوليفة من الأحجار المنحوته مع القطع الأولى (السطحية) منه مصبوبة أو مسبوكة من خرسانه أساسها الحجر الجيرى (الخرسانة العادية عبارة عن خليط من الأسمنت والرمل والزلط ومضاف إليه الماء)*




> The longstanding belief is that the pyramids were constructed with limestone blocks that were cut to shape in nearby quarries using copper tools, transported to the pyramid sites, hauled up ramps and hoisted in place with the help of wedges and levers. Barsoum argues that although indeed the majority of the stones were carved and hoisted into place, crucial parts were not. The ancient builders cast the blocks of the outer and inner casings and, most likely, the upper parts of the pyramids using a limestone concrete, called a geopolymer


*وأقرأوا ما كتب إذا كنتم تجيدوا اللغة الإنجليزية*
*أنهم يتناقشون فى الحجارة التى نحتت بأدوات نحاسية إما فى موقع البناء أو فى محاجر قريبة وأيضا فى شأن المونه الخارجية والمونه الداخلية داخل الهرم نفسه (والتى مازال الجزء العلوى من هرم خفرع مغطى بها)*
*بإستعمال خرسانه من الحجر الجيرى تسمى "الجيوبوليمر"* 
*Geopolymer* is a term covering a class of synthetic aluminosilicate materials with potential use in a number of areas, but predominantly as a replacement for Portland cement. The name Geopolymer was first applied to these materials by Joseph Davidovits in the 1970s, although similar materials had been developed in the former Soviet Union since the 1950s under the name Soil cements [1] [2] 

 
*A new angle on pyramids*

*Scientists explore whether Egyptians used concrete*

 MIT students under the direction of professor Linn W. Hobbs (center) are building a scale model to test a contrarian theory. (Dina Rudick/Globe Staff) 

 
Globe Staff / April 22, 2008 
CAMBRIDGE - It's a theory that gives indigestion to mainstream archeologists. Namely, that *some* of the immense blocks of Egypt's Great Pyramids might have been cast from synthetic material - the world's first concrete - not just carved whole from quarries and lugged into place by armies of toilers 


 
*some*

*some*
*some*
*some*
*ألا تعرفون معنى some*
*أنها تعنى بعض الحجارة وليس كل الحجارة*

----------


## saladino

*تفاعل جميل واضافات مميزة*

----------


## ريمان

*الله عليـڪ يـآםـلـڪ .. ~

وربي ابدآ‘ξ ..~ םـاشاء الله 

يـξـطيڪ الف ξـافيه ξ هالطرح الجـ ـםـ ـيل .. 

لاξـدםـنــآ‘ڪ يابـ ξ ـدهـםـ ،، انا كتير بحب اقرا عن هاد الموضوع بتشكرك*

----------


## تامر كالو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعرشون
نهاية المرام في سر بناء الأهرام
النظرية التي قد تحدث ثورة في عالم الهندسة
تأليف: الدكتور محمد تامر عبد الله كالو
عدد الصفحات: 90
قياس الكتاب: 17×24
الناشر: دار مهرات للعلوم - http://www.mohrat.com/ 

بعون الله تعالى وتوفيقه أقدم هذه النظرية التي تحاول حل لغزعظيم، كثيراً ما حير عقول العلماء وأفئدتهم منذ فجر التاريخ، وهي تبحث في كشف كنه بناء الأهرام. والتي لمعت فكرتها في ذهني، مبيناً هذه النظرية بشكل مبسط وسهل، متطرقاً للحديث عن دلتا النيل.
ومن العجيب حقاً أن يكون مفتاح سر تشكل دلتا النيل؛ المثلثي الشكل مرتبطاً بمفتاح سر بناء الأهرام المثلثي الوجوه بحسب نظريتي، وقد عرجت إلى تحنيط الموتى وطريقة الأقفال المستخدمة لمداخل هذه الكنوز الفرعونية. وفي الأهرامات دروس وعبر كثيرة؛ فهذه الآثار الكبيرة ترينا كيف أن أصحابها رحلوا وتركوها خاوية على عروشها بعد عجزهم عن سبر أغوار الخلود؛ وأن البقاء ـ لا شك ـ لله الواحد القهار. يقول الله تعالى: {أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبةُ الذين كانوا من قبلهم كانوا هم أشد منهم قوةً وآثاراً في الأرضِ فأخذهمُ اللهُ بذنوبهم وما كان لهم من الله من واق}.

موضوعات الكتاب:
المجتمع الفرعوني
الآلهة عند الفراعنة
النيل
مصر
الأهرامات
هرم خوفو
هرم خفرع
هرم منقرع
تمثال أبو الهول
نظريتي في بناء الأهرام
دور النيل في تحديد موقع الأهرام
دلتا النيل
نظريتي في تفسير الدلتا
الجدار الحاجز العظيم
تفسير خوفو
المدخل والقفل المائي
الممر الإنشائي المسدود
تفسير خفرع
تفسير تمثال أبي الهول
التابوت والتحنيط
براهين وتأملات تدعم صحة هذه النظرية
أهرام قناة السويس
******************************************

فكرة الكتاب:

لا شكّ أنّ بناء الأهرام كان يتطلّب قدرات هندسيّة عالية الدقّة ومعرفة ودراية بالزّوايا والمثلّثات والهندسة الفراغيّة. إنّ فكّ الّلغز المحيّر المتمثّل في كيفيّة رفع الأحجار الثقيلة لبناء الأهرام الشّاهقة الارتفاع والّذي عجز عن تفسيره الكثيرون كان هو الدّافع الرّئيسي لنشوء نظريات عديدة تحاول تفسير ذلك، وأرجحها تلك الّتي تكلّمت عن استخدام المطبّات الرّملية حول الهرم؛ ثمّ رفع الأحجار عليها إلّا أنّ هذه النّظرية صعبة ومعقّدة للغاية ولا اعتقد أنّها واقعة تاريخيّا. والنّظرية الّتي سأقدّمها فيما يلي هيّ الأرجح بنظري في تفسير بناء الأهرام، وذلك لسهولة تنفيذ البناء ومنطقيّتها من ناحية وتوافقها مع طبيعة الأرض حينها من ناحية أخرى، وسوف أشرحها بشكل مبسّط.

_ فكرة تقريبية:
وهي فقط لتقريب الفكرة والتمهيد للمرحلة الثّانية الّتي تمثّل كيفيّة الإنشاء ..

إنّه النيل.. باني الأهرامات الشّامخة..
نعم.. النيل.. ولا عجب.. فكما نعلم أنّ فيضانه كان يستمرّ لثلاثة أشهر وأنّه استخدم كوسيلة مواصلات أساسيّة في نقل الأحجار عبر سفن مخصّصة لتصل إلى مكان الهرم، وهذا ليس بجديد وليس خافيّاً على أحد، ولكنّ الجديد في نظريتي أنّ الأهرام بنيت على سطح الماء، و أنه هو البناء الوحيد الّذي بني بهذه الطريقة.. لا تستغربوا ذلك؟ 
فلا غرابة إذا عرفنا طبيعة التضاريس لأرض مصر ولحوض النيل منذ أكثر من ألفي عام قبل الميلاد، فهي لم تكن حالها كحال اليوم إذ كانت تتشكّل البحيرات الكبيرة أثناء الفيضان، والّتي تصل لارتفاعات مائيّة كبيرة استطاع الفراعنة بذكائهم أن يقدّروا عمق هذه البحيرات وذلك بضبط وقياس مدى ارتفاع مستويات المياه على المرتفعات من حولها؛ فقرّروا أن يركبوا النّيل وقت الفيضان حاملين الأحجار الضخمة عبر سفنهم ليبنوا الطّابق الحجري الثّاني عندما يصل مستوى مياه النيل إليه بعد رصفهم لأحجار الطّابق الأول قبل حدوث الفيضان؛ وهكذا فعندما يرتفع الفيضان أكثر ليغمر مستوى أحجار الطّابق الثّاني يتمّ حينها بناء الطّابق الثّالث فوقه ثمّ الرّابع وهكذا لينتهي بالتّدريج بناء الأهرام.

- بناء الأهرام:
وهي تقرّب للأذهان كيفيّة البناء الواقعي والحقيقي؛ فالمصريّون لم يتح لهم حسب ظروف الفيضان أن يتمكّنوا من بناء الطّابق الحجري الثّاني وينتهوا من انجازه كاملاً لينتقلوا بعدها لبناء الطّابق الثّالث وإنهائه أيضاً ثمّ بناء الّذي يليه وذلك لارتفاع مستوى المياه. فالفيضان يشتدّ ويضعف ولا بدّ من طريقة وخطّة هندسيّة يتمكن الفراعنة فيها من بناء هرمهم الكبير دون أن يعيقهم ذلك ؛ فكان لا بدّ أن يتمّ بناء الطّابق الثّالث مثلاً دون أن ينتهي بناء الطّابق الثّاني كاملاً وأن يبنوا بعض الأحجار من الطّابق الرّابع فوق ما بُني من الطّابق الثّالث حسب مستوى ارتفاع المياه حتّى وإن لم ينهوا بناء الطّابق الثّالث؛ فابتكروا الطّريقة التّالية والّتي يتمّ عبرها ترصيف الأحجار بالقرب من بعضها البعض عند المداخل للهرم، وبعدها يتمّ ترصيف الأحجار راكبين المياه يرصفون الأحجار بحسب الفيضان صعوداً إن صعد ونزولاً إن نزل؛ فالخيارات متاحة أمامهم ولديهم مجال عمل واسع للبناء بعدّة طبقات. وهكذا كان بإمكانهم بناء الأهرام مستغلّين أكبر فترة زمنية ممكنة للعمل بحيث لا يتوقف العمل حال ارتفاع مستوى مياه الفيضان، مع الإشارة إلى أنّ هذا العمل لا يتم انجازه خلال سنة أو سنتين؛ فكما نعرف أنّ بناء الأهرام الواحد قد يحتاج إلى حوالي عشرين سنة في حال كان كبيرا كبناء الهرم خوفو. وإنّ مدّة الفيضان طويلة نسبيّا تصل إلى ثلاثة أشهر حسب الدراسات التاريخية، وهي توفّر إنجاز عمل مهمّ خلال السّنة الواحدة. وبعد معرفتنا لهذه الطّريقة لن نستغرب من دقّة الزّوايا والمستوى الأفقي للأحجار وشاقوليّة محور الهرم الّتي حيّرت العقول والألباب فالمياه هي المقياس ولا يوجد أدقّ من مستوى الماء ليكون ضابطا ًومقياسا. وهذه النّظرية واقعيّة وعمليّة وتزيل الكثير من الشبهات وتتناسب مع عصر ألفين قبل الميلاد وهي علميّة بعيدة عن الخرافات والخزعبلات الّتي كثرت حول تفسير بناء الأهرامات وهي جديرة البحث. وتم شرح كل ذلك وآلية البناء للهرم بشكل مفصل في يعرشون– نهاية المرام في سرّ بناء الأهرام
***********************************
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المياه الداكنة وفكرة أصل الكون حسب معتقدات الفراعنة 
لاحظ التشابه بين فكرة نشوء ben - ben حسب معتقداتهم وبين النظرية الجديدة لبناء الاهرامات في كتاب يعرشون 
وهل شكل الاهرام حسب معتقداتهم يرمز ل ben - ben 
وهل مياه النيل ترمز للمياه الداكنة التي تمثل أصل الكون حسب معتقداتهم
راجع الرابط لموقع المتحف البريطاني واعرف : story 

http://www.ancientegypt.co.uk/gods/story/main.html

د تامر كالو

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يعرشون
> نهاية المرام في سر بناء الأهرام
> النظرية التي قد تحدث ثورة في عالم الهندسة
> تأليف: الدكتور محمد تامر عبد الله كالو
> عدد الصفحات: 90
> قياس الكتاب: 17×24
> الناشر: دار مهرات للعلوم - http://www.mohrat.com/ 
> ...




شوفوا إزاى
فيضان النيل وصل إرتفاعه إلى 147 متر فوق سطح البحر!
ده بخلاف إرتفاع هضبة الأهرام فوق سطح البحر!

----------


## تامر كالو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحدهم يحب أن يضحك فليضحك ولكن في النهاية سيضحك على نفسه لتسرعه باطلاق الاحكام دون معرفة  ، ففي كتاب يعرشون الإجابة على كل التساؤلات   
ولكن للأسف لم يفهم الفكرة بشكل صحيح ولا عجب فثقافته واضحة من خلال مداخلته والصور التي عرضها
ولكان من الحكمة أن يتريث باعطائنا رأيه ريثما يقرأ الكتاب
إن الأهرامات تقع في منخفض الجيزة ، وذلك المنخفض يقع من ضمن وادي النيل بحيث كان يغمر كاملا ، و له ارتباط وثيق مع تشكل دلتا النيل ، فيرجى مراجعة الخرائط الجيولوجية التي تبين تضاريس المنطقة ، وقراءة كتاب ( يعرشون ) لمن لديه أي تساؤل  
هذه صور توضيحية : صورة تبين المنخفض باللون الاخضر ومنطقة الاهرام باللون الاصفر - وصورة أخرى تبين وادي النيل ومن ضمنه منخفض الجيزة  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
د تامر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بك دكتور تامر*
*سعيد بانضمامك الينا*
*و كلنا باحث عن الحقيقة اخي الكريم*
*و ارجو ان تعذر الدكتور جمال الشربيني علي مداخلته*
*فهذه هي طريقته المعتادة في الرد و نحن كلنا نعلمها*
*و اذا تعرفت اليه شخصيا فستجدها علي علم وثقافة عاليين*
*ننتظر تداخلاتك معنا*
*و مناقشاتك حول كتابك*
*الذي سوف اتفرغ له قريبا جدا*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحدهم يحب أن يضحك فليضحك ولكن في النهاية سيضحك على نفسه لتسرعه باطلاق الاحكام دون معرفة  ، ففي كتاب يعرشون الإجابة على كل التساؤلات   
> ولكن للأسف لم يفهم الفكرة بشكل صحيح ولا عجب فثقافته واضحة من خلال مداخلته والصور التي عرضها
> ولكان من الحكمة أن يتريث باعطائنا رأيه ريثما يقرأ الكتاب
> إن الأهرامات تقع في منخفض الجيزة ، وذلك المنخفض يقع من ضمن وادي النيل بحيث كان يغمر كاملا ، و له ارتباط وثيق مع تشكل دلتا النيل ، فيرجى مراجعة الخرائط الجيولوجية التي تبين تضاريس المنطقة ، وقراءة كتاب ( يعرشون ) لمن لديه أي تساؤل  
> هذه صور توضيحية : صورة تبين المنخفض باللون الاخضر ومنطقة الاهرام باللون الاصفر - وصورة أخرى تبين وادي النيل ومن ضمنه منخفض الجيزة  
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> د تامر



*عزيزى تامر كالو* 
(عذرا مؤهلاتك العلمية غير موجوده فى ملفك الشخصى حتى أسبق أسمك بلقب "د." !)

رغم كونى خريج كل من هندسة القاهرة 1970 و المعهد الهندى للتكنولوجيا 1979 ولكننى فى بداية حياتى الجامعية كنت طالبا فى علوم القاهرة حيث درست مبادئ وأساسيات علم الجيولوجيا 
فأنا لست أتكلم من فراغ ، وإنما أنا أوزن الأمور بعقلى وليس بقلبى،  كما تتخيل أو خيل لك وكان من السهولة الإطلاع على ملفى الشخصى ولكن أولا وأخيرا أنت معذور فأنت عضو جديد! 

والآن نأتى لنظريتك عن بناء الأهرامات عن طريق إرتفاع فيضان نهر النيل  والتى تهتز أركانها وتنهار كلية إذا عرفت فى أى عصر جيولوجى بنيت الأهرامات  هذا أولا  (وهذا امر مشكوك فيه!) أما ثانيا هل تعرف فى أى عصر جيولوجى كانت هضبة المقطم الموجوده فى القاهرة كانت مغموره تحت سطح البحر؟!
وأما ثالثا فهل زرت أهرامات الجيزة من قبل؟! 


بينما الكلام الآن والنقاش الجارى حاليا فى المنتدى حول بناء الأهرامات   بين  70 ألف سنه و 7 آلاف سنه فقط وليس مطلقا عن ملايين السنين!


إنحسار مياه البحر عن دلتا نهر النيل فى شمال مصر إستغرق ملايين السنين وليس مجرد آلاف السنين! 





> *يوجد هذا الوادي في محمية وادي الريان، على بُعد 70 كيلو متراً من بحيرة قارون في محافظة الفيوم، يقع في منطقة صحراوية نائية في الشمال الغربي، بالقرب من سفح جبل جهنم، يحتاج الوصول إليه عربة مجهزة لنعومة الطريق في بعض الأماكن نتيجة لبعض التجمعات الرملية. ترجع نشأة وادي الحيتان إلى ما يقرب من أربعين مليون عام، كان وادي الريان تحت محيط ضخم للغاية (بحر تيسى) ونتيجة للتغيرات الجيولوجية انحسر المحيط تاركاً خلفه بقايا بعض الحيوانات البحرية مدفونة في الطبقات الرسوبية، لذا يمكن أن نجد هياكل متحجرة للحيتان البدائية وأسنان سمك القرش والأصداف وغيرها من الحيوانات البحرية، كما نجد البقايا المتحفرة لنبات المانجروف البحري. وإذا كان التاريخ البعيد منذ ملايين السنين ترك بصمته هنا واضحة قبل أن يمر
> *

----------


## oo7

تسجيل متابعة

----------


## الأمير الأخير

شكرا اخي الفاضل علي المعلومات القيمه

----------

